# Beetles



## robo mantis

I want to learn as much as i can about beetles because i eventually want to get some what would be a good beginner? Can you guys give me sugestions on how to set up enclosures excetera.


----------



## robo mantis

???? no one knows?


----------



## infinity

Depends what beetles you're after... Obviously african savanah beetles will need dry, almost sandy conditions but tropical beetles will need more humid.

I'll assume you want things like the hercules, rhino, fruit or stag beetles though as these are the most common... Treat them very much like millipedes- same sort of enclosure- 3 inches or so of soil, a layer of dense leaf litter mixed with rotting wood such as birch/ oak etc (depending on species) or have your own decaying log in there... If its a fruit beetle, supply fresh fruit n veg regularly and don't forget to clean out the old stuff every day or two.

- That sort of setup should work for most...


----------



## Orin

There are more species of beetles than anything else on earth and the life cylces and food can be extremely different depending on the type.

There are books on breeding setups for three of the more popular types at http://www.elytraandantenna.com


----------



## robo mantis

thanks i think i'll buy some from fransisco


----------



## robo mantis

would peatmoss work?


----------



## yen_saw

You may want to try keeping some local species of beetles as a start. The following link has lot of information on keeping beetles. Hope it helps.

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/..._breeding_1.htm

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/...dae_species.htm


----------



## robo mantis

thanks it helps a lot i think i am going to buy some goliath beetles from him i think they are D.titus or somthing like that


----------



## robo mantis

sry they D.granti


----------

